# Took alot of money to ruin this car



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I mean to each his own but YUCK Pontiac : Tempest | eBay I really like the single REAR seat:lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm all for resto modding, but that went a little too far. The trailer hitch is a nice touch.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Take off the scoop, spoiler and never take the top off and it's a really rust free car with a good motor. Oh, new carpet and stock seats and it would be OK.. Built 455 with OD tranny and 12 bolt, not a bad deal..
I took the hitch off my 70.. If you think it's nice, I may put it back on.. I actually wanted to leave it on so I could tow the bike to runs.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I've seen primered, rust bucket 65's and thought they were beautiful. I did'nt think you could make one this ugly. What a total butcher job. 

I saw a black 69 Torino Cobra once. All the goodies from the factory, Super Cobra bla bla bla, four speed, gold reflective stripe and a white interior. Just awsome. Except the owner put one of those hideous do it yourself sunroofs. Sucker stuck up 2" when it was closed. Totally ruined the car IMO. 

I guess I'm just as guilty in some folks eyes.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wtf?????????


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Mamma always said "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"


*sound of crickets chirping*


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think its nice. It just needs a couple of improvements. Get rid of the hood scoop, rear spoiler, blacked out chrome, side pipes, rear seat, t-tops. You know, just a couple of things.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

It looks as if they ran out of money when it came to the interior.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the valve covers.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

The saddest part of this is that it was a ONE OWNER CAR (his dads) all original until he got the bright idea of "hopping it up". this is the 4th time this car has been listed on ebay- hey buddy cut your losses and give it to you daughter- just think if he left it original and sank the money into a restoration the car would be sold by now for 30k+


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

.....time to cut a moon roof in my '65 and slap that huge "Van Halen" sticker on the glovebox door.....I think I still have the "A$$, Gas, or Grass, Nobody Rides for Free" license plate frame....all in good taste, you see...........


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Must be something in the air out there in calif that would make someone turn a one owner car into a "if unique is what you seek" vehicle. Not real crazy with it, but maybe........ it would look better if I saw it in person.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I remain silent! I'm sure a lot of "purists" are gonna vomit when they see what I've done..........IF I ever finish it! E :lol::willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, you brought a non-running, abandoned,basket case car back to life. These jjpeople desecrated the family heirloom. C'mon....a Targa top on a '65 A-Body??? _Somebody_ was smoking crack.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Forgot about the family heirloom part.....maybe they were smoking Black Tar Heroin.....:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In any case, they sure look proud of themselves in the photos! Eric, your car may not be anywhere near original, but at least you're doing it in what most of us consider to be GOOD TASTE.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> .....time to cut a moon roof in my '65 and slap that huge "Van Halen" sticker on the glovebox door.....I think I still have the "A$$, Gas, or Grass, Nobody Rides for Free" license plate frame....all in good taste, you see...........


I saw one of the Gas, Grass or Ass tags at the last swap meet, those things are collectors items, I offered $5, he wanted $10.. I'm stupid, I didn't buy it, those are as cool as the "Keep on Truckin" mudflaps and bare foot gas peddles! I also love rat rods, so call me what you will.



Eric Animal said:


> I remain silent! I'm sure a lot of "purists" are gonna vomit when they see what I've done..........IF I ever finish it! E :lol::willy:


And us 80's guys will cherish you as a god!! I miss Pro Street and big blowers, especially cars that will actually run, not just trailer queens.. But, as Rick Dobbertin said back in the day about driving radically built custom cars on the street, "you don't hang the Mona Lisa in the Outhouse".. If I see you at a car show, I'm on your team!!
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you like cars with Blowers thru the hood, and Azz, Gas or Grass, tags........."you might be a *******"! :cheers:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Somehow, we've taken a turn and gone down the Mullet and Skoal road.....Jet, I just rescued my Barefoot gas pedal, barefoot dimmer switch pedal, Ansen 10x14 slot mags (with one bias ply) and my foam "The 500" steering wheel from the basement of my late father's house, where they've been since 1979! I was thinking how "good" the '65 would look with a set of big old bias ply meats on those slot mags!!! (jacked up in the rear, of course!) Wheel hop here we come...... My WFO sticker got sold with the '66 GTO it was stuck to.....sigh


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> It looks as if they ran out of money when it came to the interior.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: exactly what i was thinking


----------

